

R. Heinlein: Specialization is for Insects - fwdbureau
http://elise.com/quotes/a/heinlein_-_specialization_is_for_insects.php

======
bumbledraven
Specialization is for people who want to become very good at something. Life's
too short for most people to become competent at a wide range of activities
while still becoming good enough at one thing to change the world. Grigori
Perleman and Warren Buffett are not generalists.

~~~
tzs
Up voted to correct the idiotic down votes. HN recently seems to have become
plagued with people who think the down vote is to be used when they disagree
with someone.

------
mw63214
one of my fav. quotes.

